# Bilder kaufen



## Grunge (31. August 2018)

Hey Ho liebe Leute,

Ich komme heute mit einer Frage, und weiss nichtmal ob das hier die richtige Kategorie ist: liebe Mods verschiebt das Thema in diesem Fall bitte.

Ich bin dabei ein soziales Netzwerk zu erstellen zum daten.
Ich kann natürlich nicht mit null Usern anfangen und dann hoffen, dass sich 10.000 Leute gleich anmelden am ersten Tag und das Ding läuft.

Ich habe 25000 Fake Namen erstellt und brauche nun Profilbilder dazu...
Jetzt kann ich natürlich zu Stockfotos greifen und hunderte von Euros ausgeben um Fotos zu kaufen.
Dann habe ich professionelle Fotos die aber auffallen würden, weil natürlich nicht jeder zum Fotografen rennt, um professionelle Fotos für ein soziales Netzwerk zu erstellen 

Gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit User Bilder zu kaufen die nicht zwingend nach Profis ausschauen?!
Natürlich sollte jeder User auch Mal mehr als nur ein Bild "hochgeladen" haben.
Und das ganze sollte natürlich finanziell keine Insolvenz zur Folge haben - lach.

Leider wusste ich nicht was ich googlen sollte.
Also wenn einer von euch ne Lösung hat die finanziell tragbar ist, wäre ich über eine Antwort sehr verbunden.

Ich danke im Voraus und wünsche einen schönen Start ins Wochenende

LG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. August 2018)

Grafik-Avatare bzw. -Icons findet man in Massen und könnten zumindest mal ein "Start" sein.
Foto-Sammlungen wie du sie dir vorstellst kenne ich keine … und sag einfach mal grad raus und ehrlich, dass ich sowas auch sicher nie machen würde. Fake-Accounts an sich finde ich schon mehr als zweifelhaft, aber diese dann auch noch mit Fotos Anderer zu bebildern ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der richtige Weg. Im Grunde fängt dein Projekt somit schon mit einer wirklich großen Lüge an, ich würde nicht auf der Basis einer großen Lüge "starten" wollen.


----------



## Grunge (31. August 2018)

Ich verstehe deine Zweifel, und bin gerne bereit gegen Vorschläge anzunehmen!
Im Vordergrund steht Natürlich dabei, dass die Seite gut anlaufen soll, von Null auf Hundert ist nicht möglich, das ist mir klar, dennoch sollte da schon etwas gehen...


----------

